# RIPPMODS US R33GTR Spec V Done



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

So after sevral months of building and waiting and waiting ..... and waiting I finally got my project going in a direction. It.s not done but it's on its way, here are a few shots of the car in it's current state. 










*Engine:*
Greddy TD05-16G's
Greddy tubular exhaust manifold 
Greddy 51mm waste gate
Greddy fuel rail
Greddy Oil filter re-location 
Grex Oil cooler 
Greddy timing belt
Greddy metal intake gaskets
RIPP Power Steering reservoir 
RIPP Boost cooler (methanol/water injection system)
4" radiator
FAL Coolant fan 
N1 Nismo water pump 
Amsoil coolant 
Tial Blow Off Valve
ARC Front mount
Apexi N1 exhaust 
Tomei PONCAM's 
Tomei cam gears










*Supension:* 
Grex Coil over suspension 
Gullflame 18X10 wheels 
BF Goodrich 255-40-18 tires 










*Transmissnion:*
Exceedy triple plate clutch
Nismo clutch master cylinder 
Nismo short shift kit
Castrol hydraulic fluids 
Carbon Fiber 1 PIECE Drive shaft 










*Fuel:*
RC 750cc injectors 
Aeroquip fuel filter 
Walboro fuel pump
-6 Fuel Feed line
-4 return line 
Aeromotive Fuel pressure regulator 
Aeroquip Fuel pressure lines
Earls fittings










*Exterior:*
Carbon Kevlar hood 
PIAA Lights 










*Interior:*
MOMO Corsa Pedals 
Sparco Leather Turino Seats (Matching Baby seat) 
TYPE S weighted shift knob 


















*Electonics *
Greddy ProFec B Spec 2 Boost controller 
Dual PLX Wideband O2’s 
Autometer 40psi Boost gauge 
Apexi AFC2 
Silver face back light gauges

Many thanks to:
GTR Forums UK
DAVE 
Hyrev 

I'm hooked... I get it now..... I like this GTR thing

Ross


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

looks cool!!


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking good Ross. Good luck. I'll stop by with mine one day.

John


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wow, nice cf driveshaft. not very common mod, atleast not around my ways. good job there, looks good.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Coming along very nicely mate, great website too


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks really good,like it.


But: do you like the steeringwheel and the gauges 

Alex


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Absolutely stunning attention to detail:clap:

(My new Sceensaver aswell)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

nice choice on the hood - def. different
it is going to be a BEAST


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

jas3113 said:


> Looking good Ross. Good luck. I'll stop by with mine one day.
> 
> John


Totally Looking forward to cruising with you…. 



skylife said:


> wow, nice cf driveshaft. not very common mod, atleast not around my ways. good job there, looks good.


Yes….. your right a very uncommon mod… totally worth the weight (LOL) the full 1pc shaft weights 16lbs….total its beautiful, shames you don’t see it. 



EvolutionVI said:


> Looks really good,like it.
> 
> But: do you like the steering wheel and the gauges
> 
> Alex


Well, keep in mind, we are in the states and what’s “IN” here may not be in where you are… The gauges are Twin Wide bands at a value of about $1000 us, the Sparco wheel in brand new a 2006 model, and the white face gauges are in Miles Per Hour and freshen up the look…. So in short yes, thank you I do like the set up…. 



hyrev said:


> nice choice on the hood - def. different
> it is going to be a BEAST


Thanks man.... and thanks again for the help.... 

DaveW was right the Twin 16’s rock, the response is awesome.... I can't wait to strap it down and tune it up.... 

*Still to come:*

Power FC De-Jerto
Greddy Profec B series 2 
RIPP Boost Cooler 
Carbon lip 
Carbon interior 
Carbon 
Wing center 
Rear defuser 
Front defuser 
Nismo LSD
Attessa Controler


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is one cool car! Like the carbon kevlar hood, looks different.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice car good luck wit her mate


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

looks good, nice close ratio gearbox is needed to take advantage of those mod's.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

thats looking good! needs to be a little lower 

take off that steering wheel tho - a little chav!


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

davew said:


> looks good, nice close ratio gearbox is needed to take advantage of those mod's.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


Yes... Yes... do you have an opinion on a set, I have a spare trans I could build out of the car:squintdan ? 




rico2k_uk said:


> thats looking good! needs to be a little lower
> 
> take off that steering wheel tho - a little chav!



Thank you

Yes, I agree however since I just put it in I was hoping it would settle a bit and then I'll re-adjust...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow i like it
cool GTR man
just keep up


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

those seats are gorgeous


----------



## munna (May 9, 2006)

very nice


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Ross,

Awesome 33 man,
What numbers are you hoping for?
What Engine Management are you going to use?

I really like the propshaft, that is a lovely piece of kit.
Who makes it and how much..

Same goes with the 4" Radiator too?!


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

LAURENCE said:


> Ross,
> 
> Awesome 33 man,
> What numbers are you hoping for?
> ...


Thanks.... 

I was looking for a solid 400-500 and today it made 470ish.... I'm using a Power FC, but today I tuned with just and AFC-2.... 

The propshaft is Greddy Trust Item and is about $3650(US).... 

The radiator is custom.... from cool-tech in the US....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . nice project

You are going to add some carbone parts, did you already sorted out wich parts to use? Are going for normal Carbone interior parts, I heard in the US there are now carbone-kevelar parts availble for some cars. Looks great.

If you are looking for diffusers in carbone , I recomande garage Defend Japan custome diffusers (for R34 and R33).


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I like the car. Like the others said, the carbon kelvar hood is definately different, props on that. Love the rims, Gram Lights 57S-Pro right? Overal sweet car.

Those Garage Defend diffusers look great if you ask me. That red R34 just needs either a carbon fibre hood or gunmetal rims to go with it.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I was offered that red one when I was looking for a r34 gtr.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> I was offered that red one when I was looking for a r34 gtr.


Before somebody buys the red one from Garage Defend, he should ask first if it's still availble and how much is the price in Japan . . . . be aware to pay the right price .


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

LAURENCE said:


> Ross,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Before somebody buys the red one from Garage Defend, he should ask first if it's still availble and how much is the price in Japan . . . . be aware to pay the right price .


is it still for sale? it was for sale when I was looking back in july 2005 !


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RIPPMODS said:


> LAURENCE said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any front shots of this kit?
> ...


----------

